# Coffee#1 - any good?



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I was mooching around Stroud yesterday and spotted a new coffee place had popped up where the old Blockbuster used to be.

Googled it and turns out to be a chain of 50 odd shops, base mainly in South West and Wales.

Just wondered if anyone had given them a try and how they compare to the usual suspects.

Looked quite nice from the outside.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know, but I wouldn't necessarily be put off by the fact that they're a chain. I'm not a fan of chains in anything but, (long story), I went to Harris & Hoole recently and I have to say the girl that served me was passionate and knowledgeable about coffee, and was really chuffed to be using the WBC Aurelia and Mythos that they get kitted out with. Made me a nice flattie too. And it wasn't a one off because I went to another one a few days later and the guy was well up for chatting about coffee, giving me milk tips and even a free coffee. It's all about the individual.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Coffee shops come and go on a weekly basis in Stroud. There is a Costa up the road for the McDonalds crew.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Tried a few coffee #1s and nothing special but better than the normal retail chains Imo.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

truegrace said:


> Tried a few coffee #1s and nothing special but better than the normal retail chains Imo.


Yeah tried one only, lots of shiny kit, not great coffee


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Spazbarista said:


> Coffee shops come and go on a weekly basis in Stroud. There is a Costa up the road for the McDonalds crew.


Penny Farthing Cafe has been around for donkey's.

Hadn't realised that you were a fellow Stroudie Spaz. Yesterday was the first time into town for ages. Looks like there are a few new additions. It will be looking like Nailsworth before you know it!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Woodchester, mate









Penny Farthing is a greasy spoon. Greasy spoons seem to last really well, whereas more upmarket coffee oriented ones dont. Stroud looks really great on a Saturday when the farmers market is on and the middle classes descend from the hilltop villages, but during the rest of the week it looks like Middlesborough in the early 80's.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hahahaha!









You should see Evesham. Even the charity shops are boarded up. Makes Stroud look like the deep end of the genetic pool (sorry John - but you know it's true







)

I live in hilltop village by the way (Frampton Mansell). Gets very draughty up here.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Went to the Gloucester shop the week it opened. The staff were all new and inexperienced which showed in the boiling hot watery latte. Nice sofas though!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The "coffee shop" at my office has a Gaggia GE-GD and a Victoria Arduino branded Mythos.

And then they put Douwe Egberts rubbish beans in and staff the machines with the shallow end of the gene pool.

So all the kit and not a clue.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Closest Coffee#1 to Evesham is Pershore and keep meaning to go and have a mooch but as I, as all of us do to a lesser or greater extent, tend to gauge any new coffee "emprorium" against own known standards, tend to find any reason not to and head home. Looks nice through the window, usual couches etc, just past the main square on the high st and a company born in South Wales. From the website looks like they trying to offer an elternative to the corporates although coffee still refers to the best before dates of next year but most likely in line with the target audience of Supermarket bean buyers than forum members.

True, there is no Coffee#1 in Evesham and maybe this is the barometer of it picking itself up off its backside rents / rates wise as there are not many examples countrywide left where the "out of town shopping experience" is still actively promoted at the expense of in town centre shopping where very few free parking spaces exist.

There is a new coffee place opened up on the high street (albeit dodgy name "cosy cup") that is proudly displaying Union coffee bags in the window ( shaded by the trees but....argh) so maybe heading in the right direction.

Lovely town by the way, enough to see if you visiting, just lousy planning / letting (/greed) leading to more than a fair share of boarded up places. There are a few independant coffee places (above mentioned, an italian up bridge st, Flavours gelatto way up high st on right), + some good/ some not so good and of course the invitable Costabucks.

p.s. Have met Nick and know full well comment was in jest as he is a genuinely nice guy ( even if he does live in Glawstershire







)

John


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

As I work in Gloucester and if I'm in town, I normally head to Coffee#1 for a flat white, The quality can be a hit and miss affair depending who is driving the machine. YMMV.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been to the new #one in Stroud twice!

First time an Eastern European woman made me a great Cortado even though it's not on their menu - she was training staff!

Second visit, had a very poor double espresso!

Most coffee drinkers can't seem to tell coffee from tea - it's a milky drink so the standard is low.

I find that Stroud Costa gives reliably OK but not great coffee.

Star Anise near the Queen Vic makes good coffee, they care, and there's a real Stroud ambience.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Yeah tried one only' date=' lots of shiny kit, not great coffee[/quote']
> 
> My exact experience... Definitely more cafe than coffee


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Bruce Boogie said:


> I've been to the new #one in Stroud twice!
> 
> First time an Eastern European woman made me a great Cortado even though it's not on their menu - she was training staff!
> 
> ...


are Star Anise still doing their tapas in the evenings Bruce?

That used to be quite nice


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

They have assorted events in the evenings. I'm not a regular as I don't walk down the hill when I've got my Fracino!! Check their web site.


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

I thought these were only in Bristol. They seem to setup away from the decent independent places and therefore become the best in the immediate area. Was happy to find one in westbury-on-trym when house hunting there. Decent sarnie too


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

walked past the one in Stroud yesterday and they were advertising Pumpkin Spiced Latte, so I think that probably answers my original question


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

shunningmyaeropress said:


> westbury-on-trym when house hunting there. Decent sarnie too


thats my local one ... Or henlease? ... Kind of in between both.

i think they are OK for a chain ... Make a decent latte and flat white ... And the drip is good enough.


----------

